# 2015 Altima Vibration



## landon1937 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a 2015 Altima SL with 1300 miles. I have been experiencing a slight vibration while driving through my hands on the steering wheel. I carried the car back to the dealer and they said every thing seemed okay but did say they rebalanced the tires. But that did not change anything. I also mentioned that it seemed to me that maybe there was a slight skip in the engine causing this. While driving I can shift into neutral and don't feel the vibration. That is why I thought it may be an engine skip. It is a 4 cyl and I would think if this is what it is it would be more noticeable.
Does this sound logical?


----------



## brain2 (Feb 12, 2015)

*altima vibrations in steering at idle*

your rpms are to low for steerring and stopping


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

*Sorta the Same Thing in Murano*

I sorta have the same thing going on in my new Murano. At a stop I feel the vibration in the steering wheel. If I put it in neutral there is none. I was attributing it to be too many rpms ----->in the quick starts off the line Nissans and Infinitis seem to have.

Now there is a vibration like noise coming from the center of the dashboard. It sounds like (is not) a bad speaker with too much bass. I have no clue what that one is but it is going back to find out.


----------



## brain2 (Feb 12, 2015)

the vibrations are not from too much rpms.
i have a 2015 altima and i solved the problem of vibrations and my altima purrs like a kitten.


----------



## oropallo54 (Mar 16, 2015)

having same issue. What was it ?


----------



## landon1937 (Jan 19, 2015)

brain2, why do you not want to tell what you done to fix the vibration?


----------



## oropallo54 (Mar 16, 2015)

*vibrations*

I'm sorry to hear about the vibration. I just got my car back from the dealer and got bad news again. They reprogramed the car again, they said they did everything they can to see what's causing the vibration in the steering wheel when I'm doing about 40mph. This is my third time their. I'm sick of it. Also in the mornings I'll warm up the car before I leave and the car has a hard time shifting and when it does I'm a mile down the road. The tach climbs and climbs , even letting up on the gas it will not shift until it's ready, so I'm going down the street with the engine screaming trying to shift. And I'm only going 10mph .I told them it was doing that along with the vibrations. It does it everyday and they'll telling me it's not. It's the trans and Nissan won't admit it. The trans is causing the vibrations and causing it not to shift too. I'm glad I'm only leasing it for 36 months, I would never be able to own the car longer than that if I bought it. They gave me a 2013 loaner car an Altima SV with 16,000 miles on it. You should feel the vibration on that car. I hope that your car don't feel like that at 16000 mi. I called Nissan @ 18004566622 . Told them everything that was going on. They started a claim and an agent is suppose to contact me next week. We all need to let Nissan know it's customers ARE NOT HAPPY . If nothing done about it , It WILL be the last time my wife, kids and myself will ever own a Nissan again. They should be ashamed to let there customers go through this headache . I guess I'll have to spend my hard earned money somewhere else at the end of my lease. I wish you luck and if you hear anything , please let me know. Oh, and another thing , my gas mileage went from 36 mpg to 30.4 mpg. TRANSMISSION ...


----------



## landon1937 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, I carried the 2015 Altima back to the dealer today. They called late this afternoon and said they could not find anything wrong. Said it was just the characteristic of the car. WOW! Just to think they produced a car that they meant to have a vibration. Just unbelievable!!
There is something that I did not tell in my first post is that I can set at a full stop holding the brake and with gear in drive and rev the engine to 1200 to 1500 rpm and there is the vibration. So it has to be in the engine or transmission.
My next stop will be to call the Nissan customer service and see what they say.
I can't believe that I paid near $25k for a car that had a flaw and Nissan can not fix it. Maybe there are too many of them with the same problem and they believe that it will be too expensive to admit and fix the problem.
It would be nice for a customer service rep would get on here and help us out with problems with their cars.


----------



## lrichey (Oct 20, 2015)

I have had a vibration noise coming from my dash since I bought my 2015 Altima and it drives me crazy. But it doesn't always do it. It sounds like someone above that described it as a speaker issue but it isn't a speaker issue. The dealer changed out the glove box in hopes that was causing it but that did not fix it.


----------



## PATHRIA (Oct 27, 2015)

I have the same problem. I have been to 5 Nissan dealerships and called corporate. I get a sweet response, 'it is normal sir'. Yes, that is when I get really pissed. Got engine mounts and alternator changed. No change. 

Shame on Nissan. I was thinking of buying another Nissan but not anymore. I will go with a V6 engine, possibly some other brand in the future.

I can feel your pain. I am trying to find a law but I am already passed the lemon law requirements. You may still sue under lemon law to get full refund plus attorney's fees.

Good luck!


----------



## heyyo (Nov 6, 2015)

I test drove a 2015 Nissan Altima today and loved the ride, until I got on the freeway with it. There was a vibration I felt and made the steering wheel vibrate. The car salesman said it was from driving on cement roads!!! Ha. I played with him a little like I was going to buy it because he obviously thought I was an idiot, but drove away and don't plan to come back. Too bad because the seats are super comfortable, and we've had other Nissan's that we've loved and have been awesome, but I'm going with Toyota Camry!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could have just been the tires sitting too much in one spot as is often the case with cars that sit on dealer lots. Sometimes it can take up to 100 miles to get them corrected, but in most cases it's usually not even that long. The Camry's a good car, too, as is the Honda Accord and Subaru Legacy.


----------



## heyyo (Nov 6, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> It could have just been the tires sitting too much in one spot as is often the case with cars that sit on dealer lots. Sometimes it can take up to 100 miles to get them corrected, but in most cases it's usually not even that long. The Camry's a good car, too, as is the Honda Accord and Subaru Legacy.


The Altima was super comfortable and a nice car, but the salesman wasn't surprised it was vibrating. He said that happens on cement roads. That gave me zero confidence. What would happen in another 50,000 miles if it's acting like that at 25 miles on the car? Ugh. I do agree, though that Nissan has made excellent vehicles. We've had great luck with two of them - we're planning to sell our Altima that has about 249,000 miles on it and still going strong. I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Kidman01 (Nov 13, 2015)

brain2 said:


> the vibrations are not from too much rpms.
> i have a 2015 altima and i solved the problem of vibrations and my altima purrs like a kitten.


So tell us how you solved the problem?


----------

